# Just Got A 23krs



## cmvandyk (Nov 2, 2007)

We've always tented and last year one of our dogs jumped through the tent causing a big hole...Dang-it now we have to get a trailer. Wanted a toyhauler but wasn't thrilled about the fold up furniture rear entry models, so the 23krs was an easy choice. I have an 03 F150 supercrew that pulled it great empty and will suit my needs for now. I found this site while searching and it is a great source of information.

Thanks for such a great site


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me be the first to Welcome you to Outbackers!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Roo

Feel free to ask anything....

Someone will have the answer

lots a great people here !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Duegen1027 to the Outback Family
Congrats on the Roo

Don


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats and welcome.. We have the same unit.. Just remember that any weight you put into the garage ends up right onto the tongue.

We load 3 dirtbikes in ours and have a 1200lb tongue weight.. This amount of tongue weight is a hard thing for a 1/2 ton to handle.

Carey


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

